# Facebook App



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I have two apps for Facebook. One for the iPad and isn't. I played
Bejeweled Blitz and sharedmy score.it came up on the app that is not
For Facebook, but not the other one. Also I noticed where it says, what's 
on your mind, that is also only on the one that is not the app for
Facebook. Does anybody else have this problem.


----------

